
Ubuntu Linux and Wayland Display Server: Status Update - darkduck
http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/09/20/canonical-supports-wayland-display-server-but-where-is-it/
======
naner
_So far, though, Wayland currently can’t do much more than this: (video)_

What the hell was that? We've been seeing much more impressive videos than
that since last year...

e.g. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R3n7W_wfzM>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD9T03qsFuo>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7RxuxlXFQQ>

------
drags
Does it support X forwarding? That's a deal-breaker for me.

~~~
simcop2387
There are projects for running an X server on top of wayland either as a
client (like Xnest) or as a rootless server (more like X on Quartz on OSX).
Both of those should allow for X forwarding, there's also been a number of
projects for doing something more native to wayland but i'm not sure if
they've gained any traction.

